# P.A. billing for admitting same day as surgery??



## DLS5697 (Dec 17, 2007)

Can a P.A. bill for a consult or H & P on the same day pt. is taken to surgery by the Primary surgeon?? Or do you have to bill this under the surgeon, even though you find no notations by him only the P.A.


----------



## acbarnes (Dec 28, 2007)

Usually the admit is included in the global surgical package, unless the E/M lead to the decision for the surgery. If your PA and surgeon bill under the same tax ID, you cannot bill unless admit was an unrelated/seperately identifiable E/M or lead to the decision for surgery. I hope this helps!


----------



## mcpalmeter (Jan 3, 2008)

I concur with "acbarnes" but would add that even if you can bill outside of the global package, do not bill Medicare under the surgeon if the PA performed the service alone as there is no "incident to" billing in a hospital location.  

Regards,

Maryann C. Palmeter, CPC


----------

